# Replacement Bolts For Thomson Stems?



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I've seen the official ones but what other options are there?

I have 2 bikes that have some that are starting to rust a bit.

Anyone have links to possible bulk alternatives?


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like McMaster.com has tons of options at not bad prices.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Toronto cycles has all kinds of Ti and Al stuff. I've replaced my stem stuff with Ti stuff (top cap - Aluminum).


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thomson also sells a stem bolt kit (with faceplate).

Had to buy one for my singlespeed.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Thomson uses commonly available hardware for most if not all of their products. You should be able to source it from a decent hardware store.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

The black screws that came from thompson with my stem were super soft and striped 1 easily.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Toff said:


> Looks like McMaster.com has tons of options at not bad prices.


Make sure the ones you order from McMaster Carr are graded. Do not use non graded fasteners.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just get stainless bolts from hardware store. Not near as soft as the stock stuff and dont rust. And unless ur after Ti bolts they weight the same (for the extreme weight weenies that care)
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Trail_Blazer said:


> The black screws that came from thompson with my stem were super soft and striped 1 easily.


Did that happen when you were using it with a ball ended allen by chance? In my experience they've been as good or better than any other stem hardware.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Happend with a 1/4 bit on nut driver.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

When reading reviews of an Easton stem I was looking at a lot of people mentioned the Ti bolts snapping.
Is that an Easton issue or Ti in general? I know it's more brittle than stainless.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> When reading reviews of an Easton stem I was looking at a lot of people mentioned the Ti bolts snapping.
> Is that an Easton issue or Ti in general? I know it's more brittle than stainless.


It's most likely that Easton is using CP Ti instead of 6AL4V Ti. When considering Ti hardware that's the first thing I ask. Also, no fastener is immune to the heavy handed user......ie over-torq


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Trail_Blazer said:


> The black screws that came from Thompson with my stem were super soft and striped 1 easily.


You ain't kidding I used a torque wrench on mine and stripped 3 of the 4 face plate bolts.
I replaced them with some I bought at Ace hardware.
When I was torquing the 2 stem bolts one stripped the inside of the threads.
I called Thomson and they said ship it back and they replaced it. (Great Customer Service)
If you notice the heads on the ones they use are 3 mm and not 5 mm. 
I asked them why they said so that when people install them with out a torque wrench they will strip before you over torque them.
When mine need replacing I'm buying Ti.
They suggest using a torque wrench which I do anyways since I run Carbon bars.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

PauLCa916 said:


> You ain't kidding I used a torque wrench on mine and stripped 3 of the 4 face plate bolts.
> I replaced them with some I bought at Ace hardware.
> When I was torquing the 2 stem bolts one stripped the inside of the threads.
> I called Thomson and they said ship it back and they replaced it. (Great Customer Service)
> ...


I have a Thompson X4 in my garage ready to be installed to a carbon bar. These bolts are stripping at 4-6nm!!! Anybody have the length/thread pitch handy? I'll buy 4 stainless bolts on the way home today from work. 4 or 5mm heads. I'm futz often enough with my stem that if stripping is an issue I'd rather just put burlier bolts on now.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

challybert said:


> I have a Thompson X4 in my garage ready to be installed to a carbon bar. These bolts are stripping at 4-6nm!!! Anybody have the length/thread pitch handy? I'll buy 4 stainless bolts on the way home today from work. 4 or 5mm heads. I'm futz often enough with my stem that if stripping is an issue I'd rather just put burlier bolts on now.


Don't go over 4 nm look on your stem it's on the front face plate and the stem bolt's is on the side of the stem 5 nm IIRC.
I had no problem with the new stem they sent YMMV. 
I used a new bit but it was a new bit I used on original stem. 
The guy who had it be fore me might have over torqued them I don't know.
Mine stripped right as I got to 4 nm.
M5 x .8 x 18 mm is what you need.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

PauLCa916 said:


> Don't go over 4 nm look on your stem it's on the front face plate and the stem bolt's is on the side of the stem 5 nm IIRC.
> I had no problem with the new stem they sent YMMV.
> I used a new bit but it was a new bit I used on original stem.
> The guy who had it be fore me might have over torqued them I don't know.
> ...


Thanks. I'm in a futzing stage with my bar width and different stem lengths right now. So, I'm likely to be doing a lot of tightening/loosening of stem bolts in the coming weeks. Thus, my concern. I use the torque spec indicated, usually on the low side while using carbon paste. Even that hasn't spared me from poor outcomes with these light weight, 4mm head bolts. Again, thanks. I'll be heading out to pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Did a Google search for something Thomson related and this thread came up.

I got a bag of 25 graded SS bolts from McMaster for like $7. They worked perfectly. 

M5 x .8 x 18 mm


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Nice find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Toff said:


> Did a Google search for something Thomson related and this thread came up.
> 
> I got a bag of 25 graded SS bolts from McMaster for like $7. They worked perfectly.
> 
> M5 x .8 x 18 mm


Curious, is this for the faceplate or the steerer? Looks like my sweat over the summer seized up my bolts and now they are stripped. Going to try and dremmel them out, but will need replacements.

Thanks


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Curious, is this for the faceplate or the steerer? Looks like my sweat over the summer seized up my bolts and now they are stripped. Going to try and dremmel them out, but will need replacements.
> 
> Thanks


If they're actually seized, you're better off using an ez-out, as you'll need to drill the stub for one anyway--using one off the bat saves you a step. A quick eyeballing of the steerer bolts says that they are the same length.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Faceplate


----------



## Chip Board (Aug 19, 2011)

wschruba said:


> If they're actually seized, you're better off using an ez-out


Thread resurrection!!.. I've had luck with Torx bits if you don;t have an easy out - hammer an appropriately sized T bit in (T27 for a 5mm Allen/Hex wrench) and crank it out, or even better use impact driver (hammer type).. Just got a 18yo stripped and slightly seized bolt out of a stem this way..


----------

